# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me apunto al foro.

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hola a todos....

bueno, el caso es que he oído hablar de este foro.. que está muy bien y eso.. y bueno... pues que quería apuntarme.

Podríais decirme cómo se hace el truco ese de la carta que se elige y que luego sale dada la vuelta en el mazo?

Gracias.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡ Irlandésssss !!!


... te echábamos mucho de menos :( No te vuelvas a ir... :(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues entonces ya me estás diciendo porqué carajo no me sale la foto en mis mensajes!!!! (joer que panda. Habéis descojonado esto!!!)

----------


## Ming

Vamos, que no es para tanto, vuélvela a poner  :Wink1: 


Muchas gracias por haber vuelto.
 :O13: 



PD. Por cierto... deberías de poner tu foto... o te sacarán del área secreta  :Note:  (o eso quieren que crean los usuarios...)

----------


## MagDani

Buenos días Patrick,

Me alegra que estés de nuevo por aquí.

¿Es posible que tu último mensaje fuera de exactamente hace 365 días?

Un saludo.

Daniel

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Joer.... SI LA ACABO DE PONER?!?!!??!?!!?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Cuando entro al perfil la foto sale, pero si grabo me dice que no se ha cargado correctamente.

Y luego los mensajes en los que escribo tardan un egg en aparecer en nuevos mensajes. 

Sabía que no debía dejar a Ignito solo por aquí!!! :((((((((

----------


## Ming

Jajajaj, creo que la acabas de poner como foto de perfil, ¿puede ser? pero no de avatar.

Vuelva a probar  :Wink1: 


Con Ignito te refieres a Ign o a Ignoto  :302:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Diosssssssssss qué cruz de gente!

----------


## Ming

Sí, sí, nosotros también te queremos mucho. Pero ya tienes tu foto de avatar ^^


Ha vuelto el Irlandés  :Note:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, ahora me voy, que tengo el día completito (mañana actúo).

Ya repartiré unas 'yoyas' al personal.

Por favor, dejad vuestros mensajes de regocijo por mi regreso y de alabanza y adoración a mi persona aquí abajo. Ya los leeré cuando vuelva y, si me sale de los tegumentos del refocile, contestaré (que lo haga agradecido será otra cosa).

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Oh, Dios mío!

El hombre de la chistera más corta al este Madrid a vuelto  :Wink1: 

¿Por qué Patricio, por qué?...


¡Nah! lo que no entiendo es el porque te fuiste, con lo que te queremos por aquí (eso y tus invitaciones a Guiness  :302: )

----------


## ignoto

Después de verano volvemos a los Madriles (que estuvimos hace menos de un mes todo un fin de semana con Luigi y Fran pero no vino a vernos cierto invertido) con vestuario y repertorio renovados.
Me gustaría que tus hijos me dieran su opinión sobre la nueva bruja, el nuevo elfo y el nuevo repertorio. Tú te puedes quedar en casa pasturando ñurcios.

Por cierto...¿Qué ***forcios haces aquí?

¡Con lo tranquilos que estábamos!

----------


## mayico

Lo dicho, un lujo tenerte otra vez por aquí, se echaba de menos leer los comentarios de los veteranos (aunque después se fueron). Quiero decir, cuando yo entré aquí había una panda enorme de veteranos... que se han ido al final, de momento ya han vuelto unos cuantos... a ver los demás...

----------


## Mariano2010

Bienvenido Patrick!! Suerte!

----------


## rofman

bien parece que van volviendo todos jEJEJEJ

----------


## t.barrie

Bienvenido socio. :Wink1: 

 Ya ves que por aquí la gente se alegra de que hayas vuelto, no hay quien les entienda :302: .

----------


## Ritxi

Otro al cual habrá que revisar la ortografía  :Mad1:

----------


## salinger

yo no te conozco pero bienvenido

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues para ser irlandes escribe muy bien el castellano, bueno excepto Ignito.

----------


## t.barrie

> Pues para ser irlandes escribe muy bien el castellano, bueno excepto Ignito.


No , si en realidad no se escribe Ignoto, se escirbe Ignito, el que lo escribe mal es este último. :302:

----------


## Moss

¿Y dónde estabas en los malos tiempos?.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Me gustaría que tus hijos me dieran su opinión sobre la nueva bruja, el nuevo elfo y el nuevo repertorio. Tú te puedes quedar en casa pasturando ñurcios.
> 
> Por cierto...¿Qué ***forcios haces aquí?
> 
> ¡Con lo tranquilos que estábamos!


Cuenta con la opinión de mis ninios.

¿Que qué hago aquí? Pues que desde primero de mes me dedico sola y exclusivamente a la magia (no sé si temporal o definitivamente), así que se me ha ocurrido tocaros un poco las bolas.




> lo dicho, un lujo tenerte otra vez por aquí, se hechaba de menos leer los comentarios de los veteranos (aunque despues se fueron)


Pues para que no eches de menos mis comentarios, el primero en la frente: En el verbo 'hacer' lo primero que hay que hacer es la 'h' y en el verbo 'echar' lo primero que hay que 'echar' es la 'h'; así que como vuelvas a decir que me 'hechabas' de menos te suelto un par de yoyas que te avío!!!!!!  :Slap: 




> Otro al cual habrá que revisar la ortografía


 ¿Eres el encargado ahora? ¡Pues te jodes!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol: 




> Pues para ser irlandes escribe muy bien el castellano, bueno excepto Ignito.


 Como bien dice t.barrie, el 'catalán del sur' se llama en realidad Ignito, pero es que el pobre no quiere que le recordemos que 'Ignito no tiene pito'. Prefiere lo de 'Ignoto calvoroto'... (por cierto, irlandés lleva tilde!!!!!!!!!!!! jajajaja)




> ¿Y dónde estabas en los malos tiempos?. 
> 
> A lo mejor en los otros foros no te dejan spamear como aquí y vienes a despacharte, sinceramente, espero que no.
> 
> No eres el hijo pródigo; como ves, esto sobrivivió sin tí. Sin tí, y sin los demás que se fueron. Ahora hay buenas y malas aportaciones, como las hubo siempre; lo malo, es que a tí, como a tantos otros, os hubiera importado un carajo que esto se fuera a la mierda, pero bueno, que lo disfrutes.


Hay muchas formas posibles de tomarse este comentario, pero optaré por la menos conflictiva que pasa por:

1.- No enrollarme sobre explicaciones de la carga laboral que me restó tiempo de dedicación al foro (y a la magia), que las hay.
2.- Por no entrar a la polémica de si se spameó o o se spameó y cómo (y qué sentido o lugar podía tener en un foro en el que, además, me pegué una buena currada dedicado a cuidar la escritura en él)
3.- Por no entrar a aclararte lo equivocado que estás sobre mis espectativas respecto al foro 'sin mí' (como tu dices)

Así que, simplemente, 'yo también te quiero'.  :001 005:  "Paz... y el plús p'al salón!"

Y a los que no respondo de forma directa: un saludos chicos!


PD: Ritxi, tranqui, no censures que ni hacía falta (cada uno es muy libre de expresar lo que quiera) ni es conveniente pues puede ser criticada la censura y con razón pues el comentario es, como mucho, 'reproche' (que está en su derecho de opinar/pensar/sentir lo que crea conveniente) pero no creo que ánimo faltón o polémico.

Ale!

----------


## rofman

> ¿Y dónde estabas en los malos tiempos?. 
> 
> A lo mejor en los otros foros no te dejan spamear como aquí y vienes a despacharte, sinceramente, espero que no.





joder pero que es lo que pasó en el foro :Confused: ?



porque yo he estado un año y medio fuera y parece que ha habido malos momentos :Confused: 


no estoy en ningun otro foro de magia y no sé si es cuestion de crisis o que otros son mejores :Confused:

----------


## Moss

> PD: Ritxi, tranqui, no censures que ni hacía falta (cada uno es muy libre de expresar lo que quiera) ni es conveniente pues puede ser criticada la censura y con razón pues el comentario es, como mucho, 'reproche' (que está en su derecho de opinar/pensar/sentir lo que crea conveniente) pero no creo que ánimo faltón o polémico.
> 
> Ale!


Gracias. Exacto, era un reproche, digo lo que veo y/o siento. 

Bienvenido.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Gracias. Exacto, era un reproche, digo lo que veo y/o siento. 
> 
> Bienvenido.


Pues soy de la opinión de que tu impresión no es muy correcta. Pero es una conversación (que no discusión) que merece otro lugar y otro tiempo. 

 :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

pues bienvenido aunque no te conozca , pero no spamees eh,jejejjejjee , es coña soy asi de serie.
un saludo y que haya buen rollo!!!

----------


## marmota

Bienvenido Patrick.
Por cierto, ya le voy cogiendo el truki al cochecito, jeje

----------


## katos

> Hola a todos....
> 
> bueno, el caso es que he oído hablar de este foro.. que está muy bien y eso.. y bueno... pues que quería apuntarme.
> 
> Podríais decirme cómo se hace el truco ese de la carta que se elige y que luego sale dada la vuelta en el mazo?
> 
> Gracias.


anda chavalin....ya eres mayorcito para preguntar esas cosas....
a ver si aprendes a escribir primero....bueno primero aprende a comunicar y a expresarte...
juuuaaaasssss que me meo.......

----------


## Némesis

Hobre!!! El sombrerero loco.

Ya tenía yo ganas de volver a verte por aquí. Sinceramente, empezabas a tenerme preocupado.

Bienvenido de nuevo, espero que podamos hacer las malignidades que hicimos en el pasado corregidas y aumentadas, y que si te vuelvas a pirar al menos nos digas adiós  :Wink1:  Especialmente a los que te tenemos aprecio, pese a no conocernos personalmente.

Welcome on board!!!!!!!

----------


## Pulgas

:Na:  :Na:  :Na:  :Na:  :Na:  :Na: 
(Que significa RE-BIENVENIDO)
(Sí, gritando)

----------


## Magnano

Bueno irlandés, ahora el que manda en el foro soy yo, matón a sueldo y spamer sin fronteras, así que tienes un rival, pero rivalidad sana, que en el fondo he disfrutado mucho descubriendo tus antiguos mensajes y aprendiendo de ellos.

Un abrazo y ¡BIENVENIDO!

----------


## M.David

Ahí donde lo teneis "el irlandés" era uno de los que respondía a mis preguntas idiotas cuando me registré en este foro, así que... ¡re-bienvenido!

----------


## Ravenous

¿Y este tío quien es? Me suena de algo pero no lo ubico...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bienvenido Patrick.
> Por cierto, ya le voy cogiendo el truki al cochecito, jeje


Pues a ver si sacas el 'carné' a la primera, piltrafilla!!!!!! jajajaja




> bueno primero aprende a comunicar y a expresarte...
> juuuaaaasssss que me meo.......


jejeje. Paixa nen? Ya tengo la conferencia casi niquelada. En breve os daré fechas definitivas de disponibilidad. Es que antes la iba a fotocopiar en... cierto lugar pero ahora, comprenderás, no puedo ¿O si? Ya hablaremos de ello, oye....  :001 302: 




> Ya tenía yo ganas de volver a verte por aquí.


Insensato..... 

Me alegro de verte, compañero




> (Que significa RE-BIENVENIDO)
> (Sí, gritando)


 :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21:  :O21: 
(Que significa: "Yo también te quiero")
(Sí, carcajeándome!!!)

Un abrazo, Maestro!!!!!!!!!!

Magnano: fusssh fusssssh, quita bicho!

Carras: ESpero que hayas mejorado tu nivel de preguntón! je

Ravnous...? Ravenous....? Ravequé?

----------


## Iban

Dios, esto es el apocaliptus.

----------


## Ritxi

¿Eucaliptus?

----------


## Iban

Sí. Patrick sabrá de lo que hablo. Aquí, por Uribekosta, son una plaga que están acabando con la flora autóctona.
 :O13: 
Jijijijijiji...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Kaixo Iban!!!! 

Pásame tu correo por mp que creo que tengo alguna foto del encuentro de magos infantiles de Barakaldo en la que sales.

un abrazo!

----------


## rubiales

¡Joder con el tipo este! Lleva sólo 4 o 5 días por aquí y ya lleva cási 4.200 mensajes en el foro, si que se da prisa.  :Cool1:

----------


## Ritxi

Hay que ver lo que hace la gente para que Iban no los adelante!!

http://www.magiapotagia.com/memberli...rt=posts&pp=30

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡Joder con el tipo este! Lleva sólo 4 o 5 días por aquí y ya lleva cási 4.200 mensajes en el foro, si que se da prisa.


esqescrbomurpdo!

jajaja!

----------

